# can't log in under ssh except under root....

## KallDrexx

heh guessing from previous experience with things in gentoo I'm guessing there's a group i have to belong to in order to remotely log in... Any idea?

--KallDrexx

----------

## KallDrexx

No it is on, i'm SSHed in now, but only as root.  I want to log in as a user cause i don't want to be in root all the time but it keeps telling me invalid password, een tho I know the password isn't wrog.  It gave me invalid password when I tried to su without being in the wheel group... that's why i think it's about what group i'm in, i could be wrong tho.

--KallDrexx

----------

## Guzz

Make sure your user has a shell.

chsh -s /bin/bash nameofuser

----------

## stevil

By default ssh uses the account name of your client computer to attempt to connect to the remote one.  try ssh -l <username> <host>.

----------

## KallDrexx

the chsh command worked.. thanks =D

--KallDrexx

----------

